# winsps



## Jochen Kühner (15 Juli 2004)

kann ich über einen cp5511 adapter mit winsps auf meine sps zugreifen?


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2004)

*WinSPS*

Auf deren Homepage steht, dass der Zugriff über NetLink, RS232 und USB möglich ist. Somit denke ich, dass es über den CP nicht geht.


----------

